# Canna-butter Blueberry muffin's! best morning edible's ever!



## shawn705 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey RUI this is my own lil canna-butter blueberry muffin recipe. I really like it as a morning treat before work or during  lol. the key here is to use sativa dom. herb's to make your butter, very low in cbd but high in thc, gives you more of an uplifting high as opposed to being tired and falling back asleep like most edible's would do to yah. Well here it is:

1/2 cup butter or 1/2 cup margarine, at room temp
1 cup granulated sugar
2 large eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 cup milk
2 1/2 cups fresh blueberries or 2 1/2 cups frozen blueberries


For Topping
1 tablespoon granulated sugar, mixed with
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg


Directions:
1 Heat oven to 375°.
2 Grease 18 regular-size muffin cups (or 12 large size muffins).
3 In bowl, mix butter until creamy. Add sugar and beat until pale and fluffy.
4 Add eggs one at a time, beating after each.
5 Beat in vanilla, baking powder and salt.
6 With spoon, fold in half of flour then half of milk into batter; repeat.
7 Fold in blueberries.
8 Spoon into muffin cups and sprinkle topping onto each muffin.
9 Bake 15 to 20 minutes,or until golden brown and springy to touch.
ENJOY!!!!!


----------

